

Chinese Teen Sells Kidney For iPad And iPhone - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/04/07/150195037/chinese-teen-sells-kidney-for-ipad-and-iphone?ft=1&f=1001

======
wtn
No, he sold his kidney for cash.

~~~
nchuhoai
Maybe technically, but the point still stands: A kid decided it was a good
idea to jeopardize his physical well-being for a luxury consumer product.
Consumer tech has brought much innovation, jobs and economic growth and what
not, but heavy consumerism of one of the hidden costs of this trend.

